# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - HTC Jetsream / Puccini - Change IMEI,CID,SN, Repair Boot Full Supported

## mohamed73

*ORT JTAG - HTC Jetsream / Puccini - Change IMEI,CID,SN, Repair Boot Full Supported* ORT - JTAG UPDATE [21 October 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  Release Notes and Files:   *HTC_Jetstream.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Change IMEI**Change SN**Change CID**HTC_Jetstream_PG0941000.bin**HTC Jetstream Pinouts* Repairing HTC Jetstream   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "HTC_Jetstream.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohanadk93

اااحسنت

----------

